# 2 questions.. nibs



## Dvoigt (Oct 10, 2011)

I have a PSI classic fountain pen that is a chronic leaker.  I think that the nib is wearing out after about 2-3 years of regular use.  Is there a good option to replace these?  Or should I just take a new tip assembly from a new kit and screw it on.

On a similar note, and have a majestic that was dropped on the floor.  The tip was out of whack and I realigned it, but it has never wrote the same.

What are some good options on that one?

Thanks,
Derek


----------



## PenMan1 (Oct 10, 2011)

Both Heritance and Bock nibs are available for most pens. As long as the feed is not damaged, you should be able to replace the nib with a #5 Heritance or a Bock 180 nib.

There are several vendors here that offer replacement Bock and Heritance nibs. Vendors that I know that offer replacement nibs are: Exotic Blanks, Classic Nibs, The Golden Nib, Indy Pen Dance, just to name a few- THERE ARE OTHERS, TOO, but I haven't done business with them.

IN CASE I AM WRONG about the #5 fitting, PSI also offers replacement nibs for this pen. My experience is that the German Made Bock or the Heritance (India made, I think) are better replacements than the Chinese or Tiawanese made PSI replacement.

FWIW:
My fountain pen customers like fine or extra fine more than medium. I have sold 2 broad nibs, ever! 

The Majestic works nicely with a #6 nib. I replace all "kit" Majestic nibs before selling them.

Respectfully submitted.


Edit: I just tried a #5 Heritance on an old PSI classic. It fits and aligns. I didn't ink the nib, but from all appearences, this nib should work fine.


----------

